# Dab right or dab left?



## Blu Rose (Mar 5, 2017)

A series on American teen culture
this may belong in the basement

My siblings and I were having a very intelligent conversation about which way the dab is correctly done.  My stepsisters and I say that dabbing with hands to the left is correct.  My biological siblings say dabbing with hands to the right is correct.  Obviously, one group is wrong.
We have set up a poll.  We feel that strawpoll is the best medium to gauge correctness (obviously).

Dabbing left is the obviously correct way.

Note that it is not decided by some hand-dominance.  There are left- and right-handed people represented in both parties.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't dab at all. Dabbing is old, and it sucks...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2017)

..... no .


----------



## wynn (Mar 5, 2017)

Dabbing is and always will be cringy. Never saw the appeal.


----------



## hamster (Mar 5, 2017)

here's a question: why?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

dear god


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 5, 2017)

Just don't do it.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2017)

right for sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean the elbow that goes up is the right arm if that makes sense


----------



## Limon (Mar 5, 2017)

The easy answer is not right or left, just don't.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

what the **** did I walk into


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 5, 2017)

Dab at a downward angle, get to an area of land around 6ft below ground, call a friend/relative who owns a plow, tell them to come to your location, make sure you've left 6ft of earth for them, tell them to plow the earth into the hole... And volia! You've accomplished your life's purpose.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Despite what other people think, I actually liked dabbing because it was kinda like an inside joke that you could hint at with total strangers. I remember being on a rollercoaster, waiting to take off and some little kid dabbed at me so I dabbed back and it made him smile so wide. It was awesome! 

Anyways, I normally dab to the right due to the comfort but I think either are correct.


----------



## seliph (Mar 5, 2017)

This might be the whitest thread I've ever walked into and I've been in every single one of the Trump threads


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

Left


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

See, the correct way to dab is to keep your arms in your pockets, walk into your room, sit in the corner, then think about your life.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 5, 2017)

Right


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 5, 2017)

don't let the others discourage you
be yourself and dab whatever direction your heart desires
however, I am right handed and find myself tucking my head into my left elbow for this. Throwing my right hand without caution, into the wind. Dab on em


Spoiler: This dab appears to be going right


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2017)

No matter how many times people convince me to do it, I never will. I can't believe my mom actually dabbed.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

gyro said:


> This might be the whitest thread I've ever walked into and I've been in every single one of the Trump threads



What does dabbing have to do with being white?

What does Trump have to do with being white?

...


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 6, 2017)

the only dab tht matters


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

Dabs belong in the ocean with the olive flounders.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

or *don't ****ing dab at all.* dear god, your entire op made me cringe. why

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Dabs belong in the ocean with the olive flounders.



but which one is which. is it an olive flounder or a dab????????????


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

forestyne said:


> or *don't ****ing dab at all.* dear god, your entire op made me cringe. why
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The dab has splotches.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The dab has splotches.



but they look exactly the same in animal crossing..;;;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

forestyne said:


> but they look exactly the same in animal crossing..;;;;













The only time I dab is if I am sneezing into my arm.


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2017)

Dabbing is one of the whitest things you can do srsly tho don't do it


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 6, 2017)

Um... I dab right? -Shrugs-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2017)

I never understood dabbing... It just looks like someone is covering a sneeze with their arm. If that's the case, I must be dabbing a lot.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2017)

Ewww, no thanks.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2017)

any dab is a good dab


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for all of your responses and your constructive criticism of a way of life for many--albeit not me, admittedly.
I would like to clarify that dabbing is not solely a white teen's burden.  It can be--and has been--extended to everyone, and may be called an American way of relationship building.  Providing common ground for the American teenage populace, an instant bond is formed upon observing a common dabber doing what he or she may do best socially:  dabbing.  This promotes social interaction and makes those that do it less socially awkward.  A survey taken of my school states that those that dab are also observed to be more satisfied with their lives and aspirations up to that point and are less likely to be depressed.

what the **** am i doing
i never dab guys it's okay this thread is a giant joke


----------



## Envy (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess this is an indication that I'm getting older, but I have no clue what in the world this topic is even about.


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2017)

Envy said:


> I guess this is an indication that I'm getting older, but I have no clue what in the world this topic is even about.



It's about dabbing ur bingo cards


----------



## vel (Mar 7, 2017)

Blu Rose said:


> Thank you for all of your responses and your constructive criticism of a way of life for many--albeit not me, admittedly.
> I would like to clarify that dabbing is not solely a white teen's burden.  It can be--and has been--extended to everyone, and may be called an American way of relationship building.  Providing common ground for the American teenage populace, an instant bond is formed upon observing a common dabber doing what he or she may do best socially:  dabbing.  This promotes social interaction and makes those that do it less socially awkward.  A survey taken of my school states that those that dab are also observed to be more satisfied with their lives and aspirations up to that point and are less likely to be depressed.
> 
> what the **** am i doing
> i never dab guys it's okay this thread is a giant joke



i think dabbing makes one more socially awkward and more likely to be avoided 

nice joke


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

the answer is:

-no dab. plz


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2017)

Ehh I think it's corny, tbh


----------



## Dogemon (Mar 7, 2017)

Dabbing is a cringey white kid thing for sure. They think it is cool because a ton of crappy youtubers do it, but it really isn't. Like all memes that water down to elementary school children, they are already dead and done.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2017)

the couple times i dabbed i thought the right was the easiest. but plz let this die out ahhh


----------



## dorene (Mar 7, 2017)

Lol.. Yeahh, just don't do it.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 9, 2017)

I think  you do you. Dab. Don't. It all good. At least it's not grinding or whatever it's called. I think dabbing is cute but I've never actually seen anyone IRL  do it. XD


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 9, 2017)

when i was getting my senior pictures, the photographer asked if i wanted to dab

i did it to the left without hesitation.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 9, 2017)

dabbing is cringy please don't


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 9, 2017)

r.i.p


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

rip this thread.


Also where did dabbing come from? Where did it go? Where did ya come from, Cotton Eye Joe?


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 10, 2017)

Reported this thread. Disgusting.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Hamusuta said:


> Reported this thread. Disgusting.



Same, this is _so_ offensive....


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 11, 2017)

Never.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 11, 2017)

im crying my son is crying this thread is just so offensive


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

I hate this generation.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

right my dude


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

how about... we just don't dab


----------



## Cynicat (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm team don't dab at all


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

..


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol its half and half


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2017)

It's not something I do, but I thought everyone's hands went to the left.


----------



## Sparklingsmile (Mar 31, 2017)

_Oh god..Is dabbing still a thing!? DX_


----------



## Weiland (Mar 31, 2017)

Dab never.


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

dabbing is from december 2015 move on


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2017)

I've never heard of this whatever it is


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 31, 2017)

whoever dabs here needs to dab right out of the forum


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 31, 2017)

tfw dab is still a dance move

uhhh dab right tho I guess


----------



## fenris (Mar 31, 2017)

dab whichever way feels right for you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't know what the f*** just happened, but I don't really care.


----------



## Mix (Mar 31, 2017)

If I do dab, the most comfortable way is left (in my POV). Dabbing right seems weird.


----------

